# Turkey and or duck lease...Oglethorpe, Elbert, or Wilkes



## Arrow3 (May 2, 2011)

I have a good  hunting club plus private land to deer hunt on...Not looking for another place to deer hunt....Just looking for turkeys mainly but ducks would be a plus...Let me help pay for your deer season food plots. Im looking in these 3 countues mainly because of gas prices but would entertain ideas in Oconee, Clarke, and  Taliaferro...Thanks.


----------



## Nitro (May 2, 2011)

Arrow3 said:


> I have a good  hunting club plus private land to deer hunt on...Not looking for another place to deer hunt....Just looking for turkeys mainly but ducks would be a plus...Let me help pay for your deer season food plots. Im looking in these 3 countues mainly because of gas prices but would entertain ideas in Oconee, Clarke, and  Taliaferro...Thanks.



We need two spots.............

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Arrow3 (May 3, 2011)

Arrow3 said:


> I have a good  hunting club plus private land to deer hunt on...Not looking for another place to deer hunt....Just looking for turkeys mainly but ducks would be a plus...Let me help pay for your deer season food plots. Im looking in these 3 countues mainly because of gas prices but would entertain ideas in Oconee, Clarke, and  Taliaferro...Thanks.



ttt


----------



## Arrow3 (May 5, 2011)

ttt

Ive got cash in hand...


----------



## Arrow3 (Jun 9, 2011)

ttt


----------



## Arrow3 (Jun 20, 2014)

still looking....


----------



## Victor DeVine (Jun 20, 2014)

Good luck! It will do some deer hunters some good to get some extra cash for food plots...


----------

